# dead skin hanging off with small abrasion



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just noticed what looks like some small piece of dead skin hanging off my oscar. Looks like it's only on the right side under and in back of his mouth. Like on the left side of his "chin" if fish were to have one.

It seems like he scraped himself or it looks like a small abrasion with loose skin. Almost like if i could just grab it and pull it right off. Like when we have dead skin and we pick and peel it off. I'm assuming it will just kind of heal on it's own. it's not huge or anything, I just noticed it tonite. It definetly was not there yesterday.

Water parameters are perfect and I do 2x a week water changes like 18 or 19% each. Anything to be concerned about? I know they like to bang around alot. But he's only like 4 inches or so. Appetite perfect, and is very active. Nothing out of the ordinary. I swear the more I watch my fish the more I see weird things that I think are all these horrible diseases.

I do have rocks and some clay pots in their It definetly looks like some sort of cut on the bottom part of his gill. It's not on the other side. As long as I keep water clean will it heal on it's own?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

if it gets worse... quarantine the fish in like a 10 gallon tank... and dose it with tetracycline.. i had one of my Mbuna get a weird hole in its face like it looked like shredded fish... dosed it in a seperate tank and it healed up... might not heal on its own.. if its from scraping or from fighting.. then yea itll probly heal.. but if its a bacterial infection its only going to get worse and it can spread to your other fish... better safe than sorry in my opinion


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

hmm..well, i'll keep an eye on it..it just looks like a skin tag


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump up your water change volume and vacuuming for a few weeks while keeping an eye on it. It should heal on it's own assuming it's not infected.


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks..i'm going to do 25% tonite and 25% again on Monday. I usually do water changes on Monday's and Friday's. How will I know if it get's infected? what to look for? also will the water changes help heal it.( I also add API Stress coat after each water change) Does that stuff really work or is it just a Marekting tool? It does say help heal fish wounds as well as destress them. IDK I just got this guy like a month ago and I would hate to see him get sick. I keep everything perfect in that tank for them. Good water, great diet, check water parameters like 2 or 3x a week always 0 A 0 N and 10-20 Nitrates


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch for fuzzy or clear growth, increased redness to the area.
Should heal fine on it's own so long as water quality doesn't drop significantly.


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks...


----------

